# Branch seems to be dying



## ston-loc (Aug 7, 2012)

So the title pretty much says it. Got home today and just since last night this one branch on my Beyond The Brain seems to be wilting away. Checked if it cracked off the trunk, or what, and nothing. Everything seems fine but just the one branch looks like this. Any thoughts? If it continues like this, and does die completely, I should cut it off right? I mean, this branch alone is well over 4 feet tall, and all the growth on it is like this. A pic of the branch, and a pic of the whole plant. What do you guys/gals think?


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 7, 2012)

I wish I could see better. You are sure it is just one big branch? I would cut it off I think and do a thorough post mortom and see what did this. I am curious. Sorry can't be more help.


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 7, 2012)

Scratch the initial questions. Just went out again to look at it. Barely pulled it sideways and the whole branch snapped off. Not sure if it was growing so fast that the lst string caused it to break, or something internal. Check out pic 2, what the inside looks like. Seems like the inner core is all dried out... ????


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 7, 2012)

Posted right when you did Rose. Yup, one big branch. 2nd node. Now that it was obvious that the branch snapped off, I'm just curious as to why. If it was what i said in the previous post, or something internal... We don't really see the inside of the plant often, so looking at the 2nd pic ^^^, is that what it should look like normally? Or does the inside look weird and dead?? 

All the rest of the giant plant seems fine, so I'm not stressing too bad. Was just weird to come home to...


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 7, 2012)

At least it was confined to that one branch. I wouldn't get that area wet if you can help it. Keep an eye on that spot for spreading. ( this is the old consulting rosarian talking) If this was a rose I would be doing surgery and putting antibiotics and a band aid on there. Seriously. But this is cannibus, and it very well will just heal itself as it knew to prune itself.


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks Rose :48:

This plant is well over 6 feet tall and 8 feet around BUSH, so I'm not stressing too bad, but I get wht you're sayin. And the one branch isn't a huge loss compared to plant size, but def wouldve been a good amount come harvest


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 7, 2012)

LOL shiz happens, you got plenty more branches where that came from dont let it get you down.


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 7, 2012)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to dman1234 again.

  Hahha, thanks brotha :48:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 7, 2012)

loook closely at the area where the branch snapped and the area where it met the main stock of the plant I would say a bore bug of some type got to it. IMO it just the price we pay for growing under the sun


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks Ozzie. Aside from the darker inner color, all seems legit. No tunnels or bugs. Had a few other plants cracking that I bandaged up cause of the ties. Didn't wilt though, noticed the crack before signs. This one wilted before any obvious cracking.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 8, 2012)

no...no bug or boreing...its the LST ya did early on bro....I have this going on now outback..some me branches are getting heavey and the "knuckle" cant hold the waight....you wiull see this again as we are just getiin into the wieght...


try and hold them upright...:48:


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 8, 2012)

That's what I thought. Hey 4U, seems most of the strings from lst are super tight from the branches wanting to go upwards. Do you ever just cut them loose at this point? 
The few that aren't tight will be the suspects of this next I presume. I'll add stakes and tie em up. I've been meaning to set stakes just to get prepared, guess bows the time.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 8, 2012)

Where the branch snapped, was it dried out/brittle and unhealthy looking?


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 8, 2012)

Branch seemed healthy. Pretty sure it's what I thought, and 4u confirmed. The branch was trying to grow, and the lst string was holding it back causing strain at the "knuckle" at the stem. 
Now just unsure if I should cut them loose. First time doing lst. Do you cut them loose at some point? Or keep them tied up through the finish? Some of the strings are so tight you can play them like an instrument.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 8, 2012)

Is the knot on the plant tight? 

How is it tied?

If the string is tight around the circumference of the branch, I would cut this string.


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 8, 2012)

No, loop around the branch is loose. Just the pressure of the branch trying to grow upwards has the string really tight.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 8, 2012)

I dont untie mine...I do wrap them with medical tape  when I think the "knuckle" will crack...if ya feel the strin is cutting into stalk and cause issue...simply replace the string...I try and stay away from string/wire  that would cut into stalks...ive even used Bandaids wrapped around the owie..then retie down...Keep banging away brother...and yes prepare for more to tumble if action not taken


----------



## Wetdog (Aug 8, 2012)

I've had this happen more than once. No clue why, but the rest of the plant grew and developed just fine.

Had the same ting happen on tree limbs on a otherwise healthy tree and some veggies. So ... ?????

I just figure it's a "Ob la di, ob la da" thing and go on with my life.

Wet


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 8, 2012)

Right on 4U and Wet! :48:


----------

